# Babies!! They are here!!! :)



## mistyjr (Apr 18, 2010)

*Here is the post that I had about her*. 
http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=56740&forum_id=8

I went outside at Noon and she was just pulling at her fur. So I took an picture of her doing this. 








I went out side around 1:30 and she was just eatting her morning pellets. And No babies in the nesting box. And then I went out there again at 3:30. I stuck my hand in the nesting box. And I freaked out and felt something warm. I hurry up and got my hand out of it.. It just scared me. So I screamed at my hubby to take them out. I couldnt do it. To scared too! Anyways. He started putting them in my hand. And I started to cry like an baby... I'm just happy that this is my first litter in my rabbitry. 
They are all very active and couldnt keep the hold of them all. They wanted to go. :biggrin::spintongue:biggrin::yahoo:

Here are some pictures of the BABIES!!

*(ALL BABIES TOGETHER!)* 











*I got some one of each alone too! 

*


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Apr 18, 2010)

Misty there so cute. I hope you get to see these kids grow up


----------



## mistyjr (Apr 18, 2010)

I sure will see them grow up.. It will just hurt when they are ready to find homes.. Then I may couldnt give them up... HEHE! But I love them already, They were really warm.. She built the nest way better then the first.. But anyways.. I put an heater in the shed to keep it alittle warm in there.. Because its an cold night.


----------



## bunnybunbunb (Apr 18, 2010)

I am happy for you  They look great!


----------



## introoder (Apr 18, 2010)

'Doh. Forget about my other post, then!

Beautiful babies. Can't wait for the pics of them growing up!


----------



## countrybuns (Apr 18, 2010)

Congrats Misty!!


----------



## wooly_queen (Apr 18, 2010)

Ok...the the one is obviously a black. lol What are the others? Hahahaha! What was color is the daddy again? 

CONGRATS MISTY!!!!


----------



## bunnybunbunb (Apr 18, 2010)

They are all black, or so it looks.


----------



## la~la~land (Apr 18, 2010)

Awwww! :inlove:


----------



## Jashaira (Apr 18, 2010)

Grats on your babies. I can not wait untill I have some babies here.


----------



## mistyjr (Apr 18, 2010)

The father was an chestnut I believe. The one baby haves less black then the rest.. But I wondering... 


Thanks to all!!


----------



## mistyjr (Apr 18, 2010)

okay.. I have an question????

When I went outside this morning, To check on the babies. They havent been feed yet. So I bring the momma and babies indoors to feed them. I put the babies under nethe the momma for about 45 minutes.. I dont think the momma's milk is in yet. But she did good. 

How often should they eat??

And when I grabbed the momma. I noticed that there was white stuff coming out of her nose. It looked like milk. But I wiped it off.??


----------



## mistyjr (Apr 18, 2010)

:?


----------



## tashiahouse (Apr 18, 2010)

Congrats! Updated pictures soon!


----------



## mistyjr (Apr 18, 2010)

I told my mother in law that Im going to borrow her camera once a week to get weekly pictures...


----------



## bunnybunbunb (Apr 18, 2010)

45 minutes? They only need to suck for 2-3 minutes. Every milked anything? Check and see if she has milk.

I am unsure about the nose deal. Is it back again? Really white? Seems odd. Any sneezing?


----------



## Sabine (Apr 18, 2010)

I thought it was normal that the doe may not feed the babies for the first 24 hours or so. And after that they feed only once or twice a day for a few minutes. Not sure if it is necessary at this stage to make her feed them as they were only just born?


----------



## mistyjr (Apr 18, 2010)

Yes, But I just wanted to make sure her milk comes in. I just wanted to make sure they eat and not starve.


----------



## mistyjr (Apr 18, 2010)

I went in the shed at 7:00pm and i picked one out and they dont look like they been feed yet.... :dunno


----------



## countrybuns (Apr 18, 2010)

Mine were born at 7pm and they were not fed until the next day. I was a little worried cause they were skinny and wrinkly and then poof nice fat round tummies. Calm down momma take a deep breath and then wait. If by tomorrow they are not nice and round then try helping her feed them. I didn't actually see Fergie feed her babies until they were 10 days old.


----------



## mistyjr (Apr 18, 2010)

Okay.. I just wanna be a good grandma to the babies and make sure that they are nice and healthy.. Thanks!!


----------



## mistyjr (Apr 18, 2010)

But I will check in the morning.


----------



## countrybuns (Apr 18, 2010)

I understand totally hun as a fellow momma to human babies our instinct is that much stronger too. *hugs*


----------



## mistyjr (Apr 18, 2010)

Yes! That too!! I do the same with my human children!! *Hugs back to ya*

How are your babies doing?? I never seen babies on your thread of them!?


----------



## kmtangelkrystal (Apr 19, 2010)

awww... lol i want one


----------



## Fancy77 (Apr 19, 2010)

CONGRATS!!!!! they r adorable


----------



## mistyjr (Apr 19, 2010)

Thanks..

Today.. I went to check on them and they look like they all been fed. They had bigger bellies then day before..


----------



## mistyjr (Apr 20, 2010)

Day 3.

The babies are doing great.. They are getting their shade fur in. All 3 are really black and the one is almost white with a few black. And the got some bald spots too.. And momma is feeding them all too. They got bellies and they are very active when are held.


----------



## wooly_queen (Apr 20, 2010)

All black huh...for some reason they just looked odd in that picture. lol

Dad was chestnut right??? If they have pink in their ears and not black, then they are chesnut.  Picture isn't showing up right now cuz school is blocking some images...gaah. So anyway, thought I would mention that just in case. lol


----------



## bunnybunbunb (Apr 20, 2010)

One is chestnut, Briana, but I am not sure if more than one is. I see one with pink in the ears. I told Mistya bout it two days ago  We need more pictures *cough*


----------



## wooly_queen (Apr 20, 2010)

*bunnybunbunb wrote: *


> One is chestnut, Briana, but I am not sure if more than one is. I see one with pink in the ears. I told Mistya bout it two days ago  We need more pictures *cough*



lol Ok. 

and yes we do need more pictures...


----------



## mistyjr (Apr 20, 2010)

lol... I will see if I can borrow the camera again..lol....

Yes, Daddy is an chestnut I believe..


----------



## mistyjr (Apr 20, 2010)

I will be taking picture's tomorrow.. By the time I get home it will be to dark..


----------



## bunnybunbunb (Apr 20, 2010)

That is what Flash was made for


----------



## mistyjr (Apr 20, 2010)

haha! Im too scared to go in the shed after dark.. The last time I went in there after dark. I think an ratacoon was there... No Thanks! :nerves1:help:thud:


----------



## tashiahouse (Apr 21, 2010)

lmbo


----------



## mistyjr (Apr 21, 2010)

:biggrin2:New Pictures!! 4/21/10:biggrin2:

Here are 2 pictures of the babies.. They just got their shades in..lol :spintongue


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Apr 21, 2010)

ekkk Babies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bunnybunbunb (Apr 21, 2010)

:O:O:O:O! It is a Harlequin!

So three chestnuts and one Harliequin!


----------



## bunnybunbunb (Apr 21, 2010)

So the sire is a chestnut harlequin. I had one born last year. Basicly a harlequin lacking being shaded.


----------



## mistyjr (Apr 21, 2010)

The father haves some brown on hes ears but under hes coat is gray... I should take pictures of him...


----------



## bunnybunbunb (Apr 21, 2010)

A harlequin can have lots of black, or very little black. The one I had born had one black spot on his face. Under color isn't going to tell me anything really since I already know what he is. It is color genetics like his why many breeders only breed proper tris and harlequins together.


----------



## mistyjr (Apr 21, 2010)

Here are picture's of daddy! h34r2







Here is he's belly..


----------



## bunnybunbunb (Apr 21, 2010)

Can't tell from the top but can totally tell from his underside that he is "Eej"(non-shaded harlequin).


----------



## mistyjr (Apr 21, 2010)

Here is another one of the daddy...


----------



## mistyjr (Apr 21, 2010)

:biggrin:Here are picture's of the momma!:biggrin:


----------



## wooly_queen (Apr 21, 2010)

Harlequin?!?!! I WANT IT!!! I need another pet... lol It can be friends with my REW lionhead. XD


----------



## mistyjr (Apr 21, 2010)

If the baby will look like daddy. I dont want it.. The babies will go to be sold unless there is a good baby in the litter. But it is my favor at the moment..


----------



## wooly_queen (Apr 21, 2010)

Ok. lol I'll be waiting then...


----------



## mistyjr (Apr 21, 2010)

lol....


----------



## mistyjr (Apr 22, 2010)

I have an question to who ever can answer it~!~!

I went into the hutch today to check on the babies. I opened the door and started to put my hand in the nesting box and they started to cry bad. I picked them up and looked at them. They were no bellies by they havent ate. And they were crying and I couldnt hold onto them because they wanted something. And they were everywhere on me and I couldnt control them. So I put them back. Then I put momma in the nesting box and put the babies under nethe her so they can eat. They ate less them 5 min and then they had full bellies.And happier. And went to sleep.. Why is momma doing this to her babies? She should be feeding them more often and not let them get that hungry? 
What should I do?



P.S. There fur is coming in alittle more then yesterday. You can feel the fur. They are 5 days old today.. Going by so fast!


----------



## wooly_queen (Apr 22, 2010)

Babies are always crying and bouncy until they open their eyes up.  Mine sure can fly...lol You touch them and they cry and fly all over the place. That's just they way there are. Nothing to be worried about.

Give mama some time during the day. She might have a specific time when she wants to feed them. lol But do keep paying attention to make sure they have full bellies.


----------



## mistyjr (Apr 22, 2010)

I made sure that they had full bellies this morning.


----------



## mistyjr (Apr 23, 2010)

**Update**

Babies are doing better today. They were all feed this morning. I put the babies in front of the nesting to check them over and they were trying to find there own way back to the nest...haha! But they are no quite babies! But thats a good thing.. Momma is being a great mom! I gave her an dried apple piece today for being great! The different baby is more looking like a calico color baby. The brown is coming out more now. But it haves more bald spots that I can see more then the other 3. But they are pure black except one that I noticed that had a little brown on its nose... I really cant wait until their fur really comes in and they have their eyes open! 
==============================================

Today I put my Mini Rex Hachi into the hatch and took the baby and put her in Hachi's cage. She is due Monday. So 3 days from now! I hope that she is. And a first time momma!
If she does have any problems feeding I have Ariel to help with the babies!


----------



## wooly_queen (Apr 23, 2010)

Hurry up and grow babies! I wanna see what that harley looks like! anic:


----------



## mistyjr (Apr 23, 2010)

If it's a girl and dont look like daddy! I might have to keep her...


----------



## mistyjr (Apr 23, 2010)

I'm getting to attached to only that one! :inlove::inlove::inlove:


----------



## mistyjr (Apr 23, 2010)

I will taking new photo's tomorrow of the babies!


----------



## wooly_queen (Apr 23, 2010)

Please be a boy that looks like the daddy!! *fingers crossed*


----------



## mistyjr (Apr 23, 2010)

:cry1::nerves1:bawl::shock2:


----------



## wooly_queen (Apr 23, 2010)

Hahahahaha! I just love the harlequins.... lol Promise that you'll bring it to shows so I can snuggle it if you keep it. lol


----------



## mistyjr (Apr 23, 2010)

Yes!! I promise I will. Hay is there any shows for March 30th??


----------



## wooly_queen (Apr 23, 2010)

You mean May? or what? lol


----------



## wooly_queen (Apr 23, 2010)

Here are the may shows

May 8 Saginaw Valley
Enter day of show. Open & Cavy by 8am Youth by 10am.
Entry $3/$1 Fr/WL 
Shiawassee County Fairgrounds in Corunna, MI 


May 8 Heart of Michigan 
Enter day of show. Youth & Cavy by 8am Open by 10am.
Entry $3/$1 Fr/WL
Shiawassee County Fairgrounds in Corunna, MI 


May 15 Western Michigan RBA Show A & B 
Enter day of show. Entry $3/$1.50 Fr/WL
Ionia County Fairgrounds in Ionia, MI


May 29 North Central RBA Show A & B 
Enter day of show. Entry $3/$2 MPFr/WL
Midland County Fairgrounds in Midland, MI 

We are goin to that one for sure ^^^


----------



## mistyjr (Apr 23, 2010)

Oops, Not March I mean April.. My aunt is coming and get me and she wanted to go to a show before we head back to Wi. But the may helps alot too...


----------



## wooly_queen (Apr 23, 2010)

There aren't any more this month.


----------



## mistyjr (Apr 23, 2010)

ahh! okay..


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Apr 23, 2010)

I need more pictures!!!!


----------



## mistyjr (Apr 23, 2010)

Tomorrow I will!


----------



## mistyjr (Apr 24, 2010)

Babies are a week old today!!:yahoo: I have took a lot of pictures of them..:camera. So watch out,:brat::baghead


All the babies together










It was trying to crawl backwards









The Harlequin baby









One of the chestnut babies chest. They all have white on their chest.





"Can You See US?"


----------



## mistyjr (Apr 24, 2010)

:hyper:


----------



## wooly_queen (Apr 24, 2010)

So cute!


----------



## mistyjr (Apr 24, 2010)

Thanks, I think there eyes are going to open soon.. I seen them moving and kinda blinking or something... But I flipped the one over to check the chest. That was hard. It was moving and trying to get away. But they are wild when I try to carry them or when I put them down for pictures.. I gotta take like 100 pictures before I can get a good one... They never hold still for 2 seconds...


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Apr 24, 2010)

cute!


----------



## countrybuns (Apr 24, 2010)

very cute and yep I have a tonne of pics of butts, backs and close ups of faces that you can't see because they moved lol


----------



## mistyjr (Apr 24, 2010)

Sarah!! I havent seen no new update on your babies that you have:?


----------



## mistyjr (Apr 25, 2010)

:bump:bump


----------



## countrybuns (Apr 26, 2010)

oh ya that is true I will have to upload some pics today lol they are driving their momma crazy hopping on her lol


----------



## mistyjr (Apr 26, 2010)

hehe...


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Apr 26, 2010)

I want new photo's!!!!!!


----------



## mistyjr (Apr 26, 2010)

:whistling:dunno:lalalala: UMMM! Maybe tomorrow! :yuck:laughsmiley::brat:


----------



## mistyjr (Apr 27, 2010)

I GOT PICTURES... :thumbup:hyper::laughsmiley:anic::brat:


----------



## crystal (Apr 28, 2010)

mistyjr wrote:


> I GOT PICTURES... :thumbup:hyper::laughsmiley:anic::brat:



Well... where are they? Please share them soon... when you can


----------



## mistyjr (Apr 28, 2010)

I have them, Just Photobucket didnt want to download them right yesterday and I was having problems with them. I will try to upload them today!


----------



## bunnybunbunb (Apr 28, 2010)

*cough tinypic cough*


----------



## mistyjr (Apr 28, 2010)

lol...


----------



## mistyjr (Apr 28, 2010)

I have a question for ya'll!! 

I'm leaving Friday for 10 days. My hubby want me to take momma and babies with me. He's not good at feeding animals to well. And looking after then to much.. Do you think it would be fine to take them with me??


----------



## butsy (Apr 28, 2010)

that could be very stressfull on mama and the babies..


----------



## mistyjr (Apr 28, 2010)

I thought it would be.


----------



## bunnybunbunb (Apr 28, 2010)

I think it would be fine, but I give rabbits more credit than most people. I have traveled with just weaned babies and I have moved moms with new borns inside. If I felt better with them coming with me then I would bring them.

What about the rexy?


----------



## mistyjr (Apr 28, 2010)

The mini rex never had babies, And I dont think she will. She aint doing nothing.. The Rex is and dutch supposed to be due in May but I dont think they are either.


----------



## bunnybunbunb (Apr 28, 2010)

Poohy.


----------



## mistyjr (Apr 28, 2010)

Picture's are here! They were taking yesterday April 27th..There's a lot , ENJOY! :biggrin2::whistling *










You see my eyes are open?
* *









look at my ear!













Evie was trying to kiss him/her but she moved.


















*


----------



## butsy (Apr 28, 2010)

aweeeeeeee


----------



## mistyjr (Apr 28, 2010)

:thanks:


----------



## bunnybunbunb (Apr 28, 2010)

Cute!

Do any of the chestnuts have black harle marks on their underside?


----------



## mistyjr (Apr 28, 2010)

I noticed some have the orange like haraquin baby does.


----------



## mistyjr (Apr 28, 2010)

I should get better pictures of the 3 chestnut ones.. But I'm more in love w/ the haraquin. I'm hoping it's a girl!


----------



## bunnybunbunb (Apr 28, 2010)

The orange wuld have nothing to do with being chestnut. Chtesnut harlequins lack the shaded gene showing so it would be the black harle marking that will show. The orange is just how the baby coat works on a chestnut.


----------



## mistyjr (Apr 28, 2010)

I will take better pics of the chestnut for ya to see better!


----------



## mistyjr (Apr 28, 2010)

The 3 Chestnut are all the same color on their back, No different colors just the brown and thats all.


----------



## mistyjr (Apr 28, 2010)

These were taking today April 28th. 11 days old! :biggrin:

*3 Chestnut babies!*





















*
2 chestnut babies just have the white chest and the other chestnut baby haves white but it goes all the way to its stomach.

white on chest only.*





*white father down to it's stomach.






Haraquin and momma getting more TLC










*


----------



## bunnybunbunb (Apr 28, 2010)

hey look like harle marks to me. My non-harle chestnut baby is almost all white on the underside, where as my harle mark is like yours.


----------



## mistyjr (Apr 28, 2010)

hmmm. I dont think momma haves alot of milk... because her tits arent big just smooth as her belly.. I thank that is why the babies tummy arent always big.


----------



## bunnybunbunb (Apr 29, 2010)

I am having to make Chess feed everynight. She isn't feeding enough but has plenty of milk.

To know if they a lot of milk you gotta milk 'em. If your squirted in the eye you know they have a lot, haha.


----------



## mistyjr (Apr 29, 2010)

haha! Just like human's do! Yuk!


----------



## mistyjr (Apr 29, 2010)

UPDATE

All the babies haves their eyes open except the Harlequin baby. You can barely see its eye. But hes/her coat is so weird different then the other ones.


----------



## mistyjr (May 14, 2010)

**UPDATE**
Babies are growing so fast. They are almost a month old. They are fluff balls. But one died yesterday, It look like the neck was broke, I had a small box in the cage because i was in Wi. And momma must jumped in the box to feed them and jumped on her/him. But now im not keeping the harlequin baby because it looks like a buck, but dont know yet. *Bummed*
But I gotten another Lion Head buck at the show. He's 8 weeks old Black Tort Buck, It was hard to choose him or the Sable Point Buck....


----------



## wooly_queen (May 14, 2010)

BUCK!?! Yay! lol *goes to make room in her rabbitry*

Muhahahahahaa

Sorry to hear about the other baby though. That stinks! Poor thing...


----------



## mistyjr (May 14, 2010)

Yeah! I really want to keep the Harlequin but I just cant due to,Too many little boys! But if you really want him/her you can buy him from me CHEAP!!


----------



## wooly_queen (May 15, 2010)

CHEAP?! I like that word.  lol Your gonna get me started in lions aren't you???? Darn you Misty! Hahaha! My friend Christine breeds them too and that's where I got my doe...greeeaaaat... but I just can't help it! Her's are so cute! And I love harlequins!


----------



## mistyjr (May 15, 2010)

Yeah! I need to get out there and take new pictures of them all.. They started eatting pellets last week, They are soooo fluffy.. Hay! I need a Wooly Buck, Wink, Wink!


----------



## mistyjr (May 15, 2010)

They are 4 weeks old. Here are some Newer picture's of them!


----------



## wooly_queen (May 16, 2010)

OMG!!!!! He's so cute!!!!!


----------



## mistyjr (May 16, 2010)

Isn't HE/SHE!!! I love him or she..


----------



## wooly_queen (May 16, 2010)

Shall we trade or something? lol
How much were you going to ask for them?

I thought I posted that in the reply above...but its not there. XD Weird...

I said that I might have a buck from this current litter. They will be ready to go sometime after June 30th.


----------



## mistyjr (May 16, 2010)

I was going ask you about a trade?? I really need a buck for Finch. Something so stupid happen to her her that i cant say on here just breeding, Nothing eles said, But yes i need a buck and would trade if ya'll want too... I was going to ask $25.00 for them but I dont know. This is my first litter and first to sell bunnies.. And I want that haralquin go to a great home because i really want him/her, i think its a him. And i trust you..


----------



## mistyjr (May 16, 2010)

*wooly_queen wrote: *


> Shall we trade or something? lol
> How much were you going to ask for them?
> 
> I thought I posted that in the reply above...but its not there. XD Weird...
> ...


What color are they?


----------



## mistyjr (May 16, 2010)

I talked to a couple wooly breeders in Wi. And shown her to these people and they looked at her pedigree. They said that i did good with her. That i can breed anything to her.


----------



## wooly_queen (May 16, 2010)

Well, there are 3 chestnuts, 1 black and 1 that is either blue or siamese sable. lol If it's blue than I'm keeping it no matter what. XD If it's siamese sable then I will let it go. (I don't want anymore shaded woolies.) If it is siamses sable and just happens to be a buck, then it would be perfect for Finch. 

And they will be cute as hell. lol Both of their parents are adorable. XD hahahaha


----------



## mistyjr (May 16, 2010)

*Fancy77 wrote: *


> CONGRATS!!!!! they r adorable


Thanks


----------



## mistyjr (May 16, 2010)

*wooly_queen wrote: *


> Well, there are 3 chestnuts, 1 black and 1 that is either blue or siamese sable. lol If it's blue than I'm keeping it no matter what. XD If it's siamese sable then I will let it go. (I don't want anymore shaded woolies.) If it is siamses sable and just happens to be a buck, then it would be perfect for Finch.
> 
> And they will be cute as hell. lol Both of their parents are adorable. XD hahahaha


:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:
I seen a simese sable at the show and i wanted him but they wanted $200.00 for him. If its a simese sable i will take him


----------



## wooly_queen (May 16, 2010)

Still praying it's a blue. lol
But if its a siamese and a buck than we can probably just trade.


----------



## mistyjr (May 16, 2010)

:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:ray:ray: No Blue


----------



## wooly_queen (May 16, 2010)

*mistyjr wrote: *


> :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:ray:ray: No Blue



Hahahahaha! See how this works!

I bet it will be like the opposite of what we hoped for, for both of us. lol You get a buck and I get a siamese sable. It won't work for us, but it will work for the other person. lol


----------



## mistyjr (May 16, 2010)

I will tell you about Finch, I have been in Wi for the past weeks, Brung Finch, and the lionheads, rex with me for the show. Finch will be 8 months old and my aunt put Finch with the lionhead buck to be breed because she told that she dont need to be over a year old to finally get bred, so she breed her to the chestnut buck that i was trying to sell up in Wi, My poor Finchy.. I am sorry!


----------



## wooly_queen (May 16, 2010)

Well, I don't think that was really needed. Her sister was over a year old with her first litter and she had 5 babies. So I think she would have been fine. But maybe you will get better typed lionheads from her. Don't think that will help with manes though. XD


----------



## mistyjr (May 16, 2010)

Sorry! I havent been happy with her when i was done their. It was bad there, And wish i never went there. But the babies will differently get sold as pets, Poor babies.. 
But I will take that offer! 
The babies are still young yet


----------



## wooly_queen (May 16, 2010)

My woolies babies are only like 2 weeks old. lol So yeah, we do have a bit of time to wait. 

Hope everything with Finchy goes ok. 

Her brother came along better than I thought her would. XD He is a little chubby, but body type wise, not too bad. lol


----------



## mistyjr (May 16, 2010)

Yeah! Me too... She's my bratty child. But I love her to death,


----------



## wooly_queen (May 16, 2010)

Here is Chick: 












I love this little booger... XD He is a sweetie and so cute!


----------



## mistyjr (May 16, 2010)

Cute!


----------



## wooly_queen (May 16, 2010)

I wish he would stop getting bigger. lol I have to limit his feed. XD I want to show him, but I have to make sure he doesn't go overweight.


----------



## mistyjr (May 16, 2010)

Yeah, I have that problem with my dutch's. I was going to show her but from her being at my aunts she was yellow from nose to tail and i couldnt get it in time, So she didnt get shown.


----------



## wooly_queen (May 16, 2010)

That stinks...pee is evil. lol

I can't wait until the 29th! Finally another show! It's been so long... Hopefully he won't go overweight and nobody will start molting...and hopefully my junior doe gets her senior wool in. That would be nice.


----------



## mistyjr (May 16, 2010)

What show are you going too! I cant find it where you posted it at.. Grrr! lol


----------



## mistyjr (May 16, 2010)

Maybe you can help me with Sue when I shown her! This is what the judge said, And I need help! 
http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=57731&forum_id=8


----------



## wooly_queen (May 16, 2010)

How many other rexes were being shown? Just curious. 

I'm not 100% sure on what open means either. lol Your aunt could be right.


----------



## mistyjr (May 16, 2010)

There was 2 I think.


----------



## wooly_queen (May 16, 2010)

Hmmmmzzzz. Wish there was better competiton for them. lol

I am going to the show in Midland on the 29th, by the way. I just remembered that you asked in that other post. XD


----------



## mistyjr (May 16, 2010)

That is almost 2 half hrs from me. Is there any shows in Lansing June or Late June? Im trying to see what is best to trade!


----------



## wooly_queen (May 16, 2010)

Yeah, its about 2 hrs from me. 

There are no ARBA shows in June. >:/

There is one in July, but that is in Coldwater...which is like 4 hours from me. XD

The next one after that is in Charlotte at the end of August.


----------



## mistyjr (May 16, 2010)

I'm going to the Coldwater, Show one for sure! 
Hmmm, I sure we will figure something out. We got awhile yet. My babies are older then your little ones. So we got awhile yet.!


----------



## wooly_queen (May 16, 2010)

Ugh...still sucks. lol I wish you lived closer.  I am so far from everybody!

I am defiantly going to Midland and might be able to go to Charlotte. (Not that far from you)

And definatly going to the one in Gaylord in September. lol


----------



## mistyjr (May 16, 2010)

Charlotte is 49 mintues away. Not too bad! But you want to wait that long for your little boy! I mean I dont mind holding him/her that long. I want him to go to a great home!


----------



## mistyjr (May 16, 2010)

Can I have the info on the Charlotte, MI show?


----------



## wooly_queen (May 16, 2010)

Well I can't drive yet...Ok...I can, but not legally! Hahahaha!

So my parents don't want to drive that far. So yeah, we'll be forced to wait. lol
---------------------
August 21
Eaton County Fairgrounds
Charlotte, MI 

Great Lakes Rabbit & Cavy Show A & B
Enter day of show. Show A by 8am Show B by 11am.
Entry $3/$1.00 Fr/WL
Cavy Judge Hired


----------



## wooly_queen (May 16, 2010)

OH CRAP!!!!

I can't go to Charlotte. XD XD XD

Our county fair is during that week and I have to do VBS at our church. crap, crap, crap, crap!


----------



## mistyjr (May 16, 2010)

okay.. We can wait on that one. I just have to post pictures of him couple times a week. He/she sure getting cuter every day, Getting more fluff softy


----------



## wooly_queen (May 16, 2010)

Hehehehe...I can't wait until mine get fluffy 

I'm even trying to look for 4-H shows and I'm having like no luck. lol


----------



## mistyjr (May 22, 2010)

*wooly_queen wrote: *


> Hehehehe...I can't wait until mine get fluffy
> 
> I'm even trying to look for 4-H shows and I'm having like no luck. lol


The babies are getting cuter everyday.. The Harlequin that you want... When I open the door to feed them, The hara is the first one to come running out of the box!:biggrin2:


----------



## wooly_queen (May 23, 2010)

Hehehehehehe

My babies are so cute right now! lol I'm gonna go post their names in my thread...


----------



## mistyjr (May 23, 2010)

I dont choose names for them.. The owner's can do that!


----------



## wooly_queen (May 23, 2010)

I always choose so I can look out for them later. lol Then I know for sure who it is and not have to guess becuase they have a different name. I just like knowing.


----------



## mistyjr (May 23, 2010)

It is just to hard to choose different names.. Just like our newest lionhead buck that we just got.. I have noticed on hes pedigree hes haves a name and i didnt noticed that. But we renamed him much better...


----------



## wooly_queen (May 23, 2010)

I hate when they have weird names... My rabbit Mugs was really named Spunky!!! lol I hated it, so I call him Mugs instead.


----------



## mistyjr (May 23, 2010)

You know what,, The haraquin baby reminds me of Caramel.


----------



## wooly_queen (May 23, 2010)

ETR's Caramel Candy

lol

Or just Evie's

Did you decide on a prefix?


----------



## mistyjr (May 23, 2010)

Problly go with ETR


----------



## wooly_queen (May 23, 2010)

Sounds professional  lol


----------



## mistyjr (May 23, 2010)

but that's a good name


----------



## wooly_queen (May 23, 2010)

Yep, it's cute!:biggrin2:And I don't think I've heardthe prefixaround before, so you're safe. lol


----------



## mistyjr (May 23, 2010)

yup.. maybe thats what i will call him...


----------



## wooly_queen (May 23, 2010)

Hehehehe. Look at that... little man already has a fancy name.  Go us!

I love naming bunnies.  It's hard sometimes, but I love to rack my brain for good names.


----------



## mistyjr (May 23, 2010)

Good! :nasty: When I have these other litter that are due in June. Can I have your brain work alittle harder! LOL :hug1:big kiss::laughsmiley:


----------



## AnimalLoverStefi (May 23, 2010)

my bun is pregnant, shes been lying down on her side a lot and hasnt been eating. she's been panting a lot and yesterday i noticed her stomach was gargling... is this normal for a pregnant bun... also its day 33 of her pregnancy and im starting to worry!


----------



## mistyjr (May 23, 2010)

*AnimalLoverStefi wrote: *


> my bun is pregnant, shes been lying down on her side a lot and hasnt been eating. she's been panting a lot and yesterday i noticed her stomach was gargling... is this normal for a pregnant bun... also its day 33 of her pregnancy and im starting to worry!


If I remember. (got a short memory), I was trying to help in the other thread. But oh well. Anyways, Didnt you say that this is her second litter? If I remember right!! 
I would feel her belly see if you can feel anything in there?? But I also have a problem with one of my dutch's getting pregnant. I breed her 5 times and she havent caught once.. The buck did the humping, and falling over. But she never did caught. But that happen with my Mini Rex too! I breed her 2 times. The first she never caught. So I breed her again and she and 2 other does are due in June.. I dont mind helping..


----------



## AnimalLoverStefi (May 23, 2010)

yeah she had an unexpected litter a while back, but i dont know when she conceived and i never heard her stomach make these noises before. im just worried because if she is pregnant,why hasnt she had the kits yet?


----------



## mistyjr (May 23, 2010)

Gargling can mean that she haves gas. I didnt noticed any gargling in my lionhead doe before she had her babies.. I would make sure that you can feel the babies.. If you cant feel no babies, Then that means she didnt take.
Here is a website that I have found also.

http://www.threelittleladiesrabbitry.com/breeding.php


----------



## mistyjr (May 23, 2010)

Hay Briana, I need 2 names for my 2 chestnut babies! Any ideals??:wiggle:dunno


----------



## wooly_queen (May 23, 2010)

Well, since we decided on Caramel Candy for the harle, how about we do other candy names?

Taffy
Butterfinger
Gummy Bear
Twizzler
Milk Dud


??? lol


----------



## mistyjr (May 23, 2010)

haha! Funny!


----------



## mistyjr (May 23, 2010)

We need chocolate looking names?:nasty:


----------



## wooly_queen (May 23, 2010)

Well...butterfinger and milk dud are chocolate. 

KitKat, Pudding, Cookie Dough, S'more, Toffee


----------



## mistyjr (May 23, 2010)

The 2 chestnut babies.. 1 baby is soo huge. He/she is the half of the other chestnut baby.


----------



## mistyjr (May 23, 2010)

how about Snickers and Butterfinger?? :?


----------



## wooly_queen (May 23, 2010)

*mistyjr wrote: *


> how about Snickers and Butterfinger?? :?


Sounds good


----------



## mistyjr (May 23, 2010)

:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## mistyjr (Jun 10, 2010)

I am so happy! :biggrin::yahoo:
On Sunday June 5th. I had a birthday party at the house for Evie's 1st birthday party. Well the kids were playing with my 8 week old lionhead babies. After everybody have left I have noticed that their was no lid on the nesting box and I did not see the Harlequin baby in with the rest. I got scared and worried. I have been looking everyday since then. My husband said that he seen ratacoon poo in the shed. So I thought the ratacoon got him or something else.. I didnt see no fur around the back yard.. 
Well, Today.. I went out to do my chorces with the rabbits and the dogs. My Sadie the doberman kept putting her nose in the hole thats in the shed wall by the ground. And kept looking at me. She wasnt moving and kept looking at me. Just acted funny. But when I grabbed water out the hose and when I was walking back to the shed. I saw something hurry back up in the hole. I noticed the puffy fur so I knew it was him.. My husband had to riped up some of the flooring just to get him out. Hes been gone for 5 days. He looked fine just hes end of hes fur was hard... 
But I am glad that I found him.. inkbouce::inlove:
And Im glad that my dogs love and protect the rabbits. :big wink:


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jun 10, 2010)

PICTURES!!!!!!!!!


mistyjr wrote:


> The 2 chestnut babies.. 1 baby is soo huge. He/she is the half of the other chestnut baby.


----------



## mistyjr (Jun 10, 2010)

Hmm! I do have some!!


----------



## mistyjr (Jun 10, 2010)

*Taken June 1st.

Harlequin Buck










Chestnut Doe





Chestnut Buck (Big boy)





These pictures were taken when they were about 6 weeks old. I need newer pictures of them. The 2 babies are getting manes and the doe isnt. 
*


----------



## irishbunny (Jun 11, 2010)

That harlequin is so cute! I have had chestnut lionhead babies just like yours a few times  So cute!


----------



## mistyjr (Jun 11, 2010)

Thanks Grace!


----------



## luvthempigs (Jun 11, 2010)

Oh my goodness, I love the little Harli buck :inlove:


----------



## mistyjr (Jun 11, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## mistyjr (Jun 11, 2010)

Im going to try get new pictures today...


----------



## mistyjr (Jul 7, 2010)

I have only 2 babies left.. The Haralquin Buck and the Chestnut Buck. The doe got a home.


----------

